# [X] x.org 6.8.0-r1 (mini how-to)

## psm1984

Este mini how-to trata sobre el nuevo x.org 6.8.0 y la novedad de sus transparencias y otros efectos. 

Nota importante: mejor no probar si usas los ati-drivers (incluso con la nueva version 3.12) ya que no conseguireis dri (las X se reinician), aunque si tu tarjeta es una radeon 9200 o inferior puedes usar los drivers del kernel con los que no hay problema. Para una intel i810 leer esto.

Lo primero sera hacer un paquete binario con el servidor que tengamos y asi, si tenemos problemas, poder volver rapidamente:

```

quickpkg xorg-x11  

```

Si necesitamos recuperarla (adaptando la version al caso particular):

```

emerge -C xorg-x11

emerge /usr/portage/packages/All/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1.tbz2

```

Ahora modificaremos el /etc/portage/package.keywords y añadimos lo siguiente:

```
x11-misc/transset

x11-misc/xcompmgr 
```

Esto sera necesario mientras que estos paquetes esten marcados con keywords inestables.

Ahora toca compilar las nuevas X:

```

emerge =xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

```

Una vez terminado y antes de arrancar el servidor hay que hacer una serie de cambios en el /etc/X11/xorg.conf (si venis de xfree podeis copiar el xf86config.cfg o hacer una configuracion nueva con X -configure):

En la seccion "InputDevice" referida al teclado hay que cambiar:

```
Driver      "Keyboard"
```

por:

```
Driver "kbd"
```

Y hay que añadir la siguiente seccion para cargar la extension xcomposite (la podeis incluir al final):

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Para las nvidia podeis añadir la siguiente opcion:

 *ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6111/README.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Option "RenderAccel" "boolean" 
> 
> Enable or disable hardware acceleration of the RENDER 
> ...

 

Ahora instalaremos dos programas necesarios para las transparencias:

```
emerge xcompmgr transset
```

Bien, pues ya esta todo listo, probar a arrancar y si hay suerte continuamos. Abrimos una consola (con ser usuario es suficiente) y escribimos:

```
xcompmgr -c
```

Si todo ha ido bien, ahora veremos como a las ventanas ya tienen sombra, si no se pone el -c esta sombra no aparecera, hay mas opciones (-s, -n, -a...). Para las transparencias abrimos otro terminal y escribimos:

```
transset .5
```

Y a la ventana en la que hagamos click se volvera transparente en un 50%.

Cualquier duda, sugerencia... ya sabeis   :Wink: 

PD: en este hilo podeis encontrar mas informacion y capturas de pantalla.

Algunas capturas:

captura

quelcom

Otros posibles problemas relacionados con esta version:

Al arrancar algunas aplicaciones sale un error parecido a este:

```
Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 

  serial 424 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
```

DarkMind ha solucionado su problema con:

```
export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
```

Aqui podeis ver los post: xmms, mozillaLast edited by psm1984 on Fri Oct 15, 2004 4:36 pm; edited 15 times in total

----------

## artic

Jeje pena no encontrarlo antes ,q tuve q hacerlo con el del foro aleman.

Salu2

----------

## artic

En ventanas pequeñas va muy bien ,pero en las grandes como la del firefox,se mueve muy lento la verdad,no se si ya entraremos en cosas de hardware,pq tengo los drivers de nvidia,pero va un poco pesado.Por el resto queda muy bonito,aunque habra q hacer un script para q automatize todo.

Salu2

----------

## psm1984

a mi me va lento con todas las ventanas   :Confused: , a ver si lo van mejorando y consiguen que consuma poco.

----------

## artic

Ami con las ventanas por ej de los terminales me va como un tiro,o sea normalmente pero con las grandes ,se nota bastante retardo.

Salu2

----------

## fromooze

Bueno... me gustaría decir que...  empieza la cuenta atrás para licenciar a mi ati radeon 7000!  Como más tardar para estas navidades tengo que conseguirme una nvidia de la ostia ... como me molan estas paridas; a ver si preparo un scrinchut porque el rollo es que las transparencias no me las aguanta. ¿Se supone que tira de la tarjeta no?

Fuera de las transparencias, parece que esta nueva versión va más rápida que la anterior... no sé si es sólo impresión mía.

----------

## fromooze

Retiro lo dicho... va más lento  :Sad:  ... arranca más rápido pero luego me dibuja las ventanas más lentamente... cosa rara, no?

----------

## -RdX-

¿Alguien ha probado esta version de xorg con una ati 9600 pro, ya sea con los drivers de xorg y con los binarios de ati?

¿Alguien ha probado alguna alternativa a estos dos drivers, como los del proyecto dri?

estoy pensando prescindir del 3D si consigo que funcione bien las nuevas extensiones en 2D con los drivers de xorg

P.D. que rabia da comprarse una tarjeta cara y luego tener que comersela por culpa de los puñeteros drivers.

----------

## quelcom

Ya estoy con X.org 6.8.0 y las transparencias y tal estan bien, pero ciertamente tarda lo suyo al redibujar determinados elementos. Mover el menu de fluxbox con el relieve ese es un coñazo y tarda lo suyo. Cosa igual pasa con, por ejemplo, firefox.

Yo tengo un problema con fluxbox: Si pongo en Extensions las linias "Composite" y "RENDER" me quedo sin slit   :Confused:  . Como si no tuviera, me mete las dockapps i el gkrellm a la izquierda, intento poner a la derecha que es donde los tengo siempre y nada. No me deja. En cuanto saco Composite y RENDER sin problema.

artic: veo que usas flux 0.9.10. No has tenido ningun problema referente a la slit?

Saludos

----------

## patan__

Viendo un poco los mensajes, cuento mi experiencia.

me va de cañazo, ventanas grandes como un firefox pantalla completa, transparencia y sombras; El uso del CPU es normal y lo unico es que  me da errores de refresco o cosas asi y algunos juegos 3D no  me andan si activo xcompmgr   :Sad:  .

.

aca dejo mi configuración

```

        Option      "NvAgp" "1"

        Option      "NoLogo" "True"

        Option      "DPMS" "on"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

        Identifier   "Card0"    

        Driver       "nvidia"

        VideoRam  131072

        BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

hasta q no puse  @ Option      "RenderAccel" "on"  @ no iva bien.

opengl-update nvidia (no olvidar); En definitiva hay q configurar las X como si fuera para jugar juegos 3D. Uso xfce4, comento q kde-3.3.3 se clava en mi caso. :S

 :Smile:  bye !Last edited by patan__ on Sun Sep 12, 2004 11:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## quelcom

 *Quote:*   

> hasta q no puse ^ Option "RenderAccel" "on" ^ no iva bien. 

 

Pues lo acabo de poner y se nota mucho   :Surprised: 

Gracias por el comentario patan_

Aun estoy buscando solucion para la slit de fluxbox, parece ser viendo los foros de flux que no soy el unico con problemas   :Crying or Very sad: 

Salut!

----------

## psm1984

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Retiro lo dicho... va más lento  ... arranca más rápido pero luego me dibuja las ventanas más lentamente... cosa rara, no?

 

umh, no se, yo lo noto mas o menos igual (siempre que no le ponga las transparencias  :Razz: ).

 *-RdX- wrote:*   

> ¿Alguien ha probado esta version de xorg con una ati 9600 pro, ya sea con los drivers de xorg y con los binarios de ati? 
> 
> ¿Alguien ha probado alguna alternativa a estos dos drivers, como los del proyecto dri? 
> 
> estoy pensando prescindir del 3D si consigo que funcione bien las nuevas extensiones en 2D con los drivers de xorg 
> ...

 

Tengo una 9000, y con los drivers de ati pues no va, en cambio con los del kernel si. Asi que prueba, a ver si consigues algo.

PD: a ver si poneis algunas capturillas  :Wink: 

----------

## quelcom

 *Quote:*   

> PD: a ver si poneis algunas capturillas 

 

Alla vamos   :Razz: 

http://img84.exs.cx/img84/3843/xorg68.png

Notese en la posicion de fbpager y gkrellm. Normalmente los tengo invertidos, en fin, esa puñetera slit que no se aclara con el Composite   :Confused: 

Sobre el tema de gkrellm aun estoy adaptando el que usaba para dejando todo transparente dando un aspecto general mas integrado. Estoy en ello   :Cool: 

----------

## episode96

Sólo un par de detalles: No useis ACCEPT_KEYWORDS al emerger paquetes ~x86, hay bastantes hilos donde se ha tratado este tema. Lo correcto es añadir los paquetes necesarios  a /etc/portage/package.keywords :

```

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0 ~x86

=x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2 ~x86

x11-misc/transset ~x86

x11-misc/xcompmgr ~x86

```

Sobre X.org... hay que tener en cuenta que la extensión composite es aún experimental, y que será necesario que madure aún un poco y los gestores de ventanas se adapten y vayan incorporando las nuevas características, de las que xcompmgr y transset son sólo una pequeña demostración  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

gracias por la recomendacion episode96, ya esta actualizado.

----------

## kcobain

Yo acabo de volver a la 6.7.0.... me ha dado bastantes problemas la actualización:

Lo primero es que me cascó el DRM... al levantar el servidor X el kernel me empezaba a soltar errores del drm y aunque las X levantaban lo hacian en otra consola (ctrl+alt+f :Cool:  diciendo que la normal no respondía y estaba colgada.... y claro, la aceleración no funcionaba llegando solo hasta unos 250 fps  :Sad: 

Luego probé a desactivar el drm del kernel y funcionaba mas o menos, pero tenia bastante inestabilidad en el escritorio, habia programas que cascaban (por ejemplo firefox, cuando entraba en algunas paginas... sip, suena raro, pero con el 6.7.0 no pasa)

Por cierto, es un portatil con una grafica intel i810

Y alguna cosilla mas... se me descolocaban ventanas, el maximizar se me volvia loco... pero bueno, esperaremos un poco mas, eso si, las sombras y transparencias molaban un monton  :Very Happy: 

Asi que de momento me quedo con la 6.7....

Salu2

----------

## Franchute13

Hola.

Ante todo gracias por el Mini HowTo.

Quisiera saber que hacen la lineas:

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

yo las puse por ponerlas y no tengo ni idea que hacen!!!!, es mas no quiero usar ni transparencias ni sombras ya que creo que mi pobre SAVAGE se muera en el intento.

Saludos, Francisco

----------

## psm1984

Es para cargar la extension xcomposite para poder hacer las transparencias, si no las vas a utilizar, no hace falta que lo pongas (aunque creo que tiene mas utilidades).

----------

## fromooze

No soy tan cafre psm1984; pero sin transparencias ni nada de nada me va peor... no sé porqué; tendré que investigarlo.

Pero de momento, he dejada aparacada la actualización por una razón muy fundamental... no me iba el Wesnoth! Cosa rara, porque el armagetron y otras cosas me van sin problema, pero el wesnoth no, y estos días estoy demasiado viciado como para poder estar sin él y relajarme entre horas de estudio  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> No soy tan cafre psm1984

 

No me referia a que lo estuvieses comparandolo con las transparencias puestas, la verdad que han cambiado bastantes cosas y dependiendo del hard y los drivers pues puede dar mas o menos problemas.

Edito: ¿que drivers usas?

----------

## fromooze

Uso los únicos que hay disponibles para mi tarjeta, que son los 'radeon' que traen las X's.

----------

## Franchute13

Psm1984, si saco las lineas

Section "Extensions" 

 Option "Composite" "Enable" 

 Option "RENDER" "Enable" 

EndSection 

simplemente no funca mas el X

saludos

----------

## psm1984

 *Franchute13 wrote:*   

> Psm1984, si saco las lineas
> 
> Section "Extensions" 
> 
>  Option "Composite" "Enable" 
> ...

 

Pues es raro... ahora mismo estoy sin esas lineas y no tengo problemas, solo que:

```

xcompmgr

No composite extension

```

----------

## episode96

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *Franchute13 wrote:*   Psm1984, si saco las lineas
> 
> Section "Extensions" 
> 
>  Option "Composite" "Enable" 
> ...

 

Lógico... xcompmgr no puede funcionar si no activas la extensión composite en xorg.conf. Lo que ignoro es qué es la opcion de RENDER   :Rolling Eyes:  , si alguien lo puede aclarar...

----------

## quelcom

 *Quote:*   

> Psm1984, si saco las lineas
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> 
> Option "Composite" "Enable"
> ...

 

Yo las saqué en mis desvarios con flux y funcionaban las X correctamente.

----------

## luisfeser

Buenasss,

Yo las he instalado, pero sin transparencias, k tampoco me hace falta ver el escritorio mientras navego  :Laughing: 

Y bueno, me tarda bastante mas en entrar en las X y abrir programas... Kizas deberia decir, me taradaba, porque ejecutando esto en una terminal:

```
fc-cache
```

 (lo he hecho tanto como usuario como root)

Parece k ya va todo como tendría k ir.

Todavia no he reiniciado las X, pero supongo k ya me cargará bien  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## artic

Pues a mi las X usando los drivers de nvidia me van perfectas.El tema de transparencias es pesado para la cpu ya q me chupa bastante cpu,lo he medido,con el tiempo esto quedara solucionado,ya q no tiene motivo de consumir tanta cpu.

Una pregunta en las options de nvidia q diferencia veis entre poner enabled,on o bolean,pq yo lo miro = .

Salu2

----------

## quelcom

Bueno, por fin la slit de fluxbox y X.org 6.8.0 se me entienden bien   :Very Happy: 

Han sacado un patch para solucionarlo y he probado a meter la ruta del patch dentro del ebuild de fluxbox (pego un cacho del ebuild):

```
src_unpack() {

    unpack ${A}

    cd ${S}

    # Fix crashy badness on amd64. Upstream sanctioned this, so we'll

    # apply it to everyone...

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/${PN}-${PV}-amd64-font-fix.patch

    # Other crash fixes. Pulled from -cvs upstream.

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/${PN}-${PV}-windowmenu-crash.patch

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/${PN}-${PV}-workspacemenu-crash.patch

    epatch /home/hades/fluxbox.xorg_composite_fix.patch

}

```

Al compilar ha aplicado el parche sin ningun problema y rula a la perfeccion.

Algo nuevo he aprendido hoy.   :Very Happy: 

Saludetes

----------

## trompa

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y bueno, me tarda bastante mas en entrar en las X y abrir programas... Kizas deberia decir, me taradaba, porque ejecutando esto en una terminal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eso de fc-cache no es algo de las fuentes?.

Tal vez tengas que añadir xfs a tu nivel default

----------

## krawek

no uso transparencias, pero en cuanto a funcionabilidad va mucho mas rapido, dibuja rapidisimo

----------

## fromooze

Hola! Por qué la gente que vaya comentando cosas no va poniendo datos sobre su hardware? Estaría genial, a ver si es problema de hardware o no que con mi radeon7000 y celeron 2000 no tire bien  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Hola! Por qué la gente que vaya comentando cosas no va poniendo datos sobre su hardware? Estaría genial, a ver si es problema de hardware o no que con mi radeon7000 y celeron 2000 no tire bien 

 

K7@1Ghz y ati 9000Pro, mientras que no cargue el xcompmgr va como debe de ir  :Wink: .

----------

## kcobain

Vale, ya he conseguido arreglar todos (o casi todos) los problemas con la i810, os lo explico un poco por encima, resulta que el problema era del modulo i830M del drm del kernel.. 

bueno, la cosa es que para la nueva version del xorg se necesita usar el nuevo modulo i915, para añadirlo tenemos el siguiente parche:

http://www.skynet.ie/~airlied/patches/dri/i915_linux.diff

Y para aplicarlo:

```

wget http://www.skynet.ie/~airlied/patches/dri/i915_linux.diff

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < ../i915_linux.diff

```

Ahora entramos a la configuración del kernel y seleccionamos el nuevo modulo:

```

< >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G 

<*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G, 915G

```

Y listo... todo funcionando perfectamente.

Saludos!

----------

## kcobain

Por cierto, el portatil es un DELL 500m con una Intel Extreme Graphics 2 de estas... lo digo porque se de unos cuantos que tenemos el gentoo en esta misma maquina (o en el 510m que es practicamente similar..)   :Very Happy: 

Salu2!

----------

## ToTeX

Yo he tenido problemas con fluxbox, aparte del comportamiento raro de la slit queria agregar que en mi caso el focus system tambien trabaja mal(a menos que saque la extension Composite).  Cuando hago click en una ventana esta queda con el focus, pero su orden Z no se altera, o sea no queda en el tope. Voy a buscar el patch que se menciona antes a ver que pasa   :Razz: 

----------

## YosWinK

En esta máquina: 

 :Arrow:  AMD Athlon Xp 2400 con placa MS-6390. 512Mb Ram (compartidos con la tarjeta gráfica)

 :Arrow:  Adaptador gráfico integrado en placa. VIA KM266. Driver en el xorg.conf es savage. Composite y Render activados.

Realmente se nota la mejoría a la hora de dibujar las ventanas.

Con sombras y transparencias le cuesta mucho mucho funcionar fluido.

----------

## fromooze

Así que YosWink tiene juguete nuevo... con lo que chanabas con tu pentium  :Smile: 

----------

## YosWinK

 :Shocked:   Veo que es recordado con cariño. Ese PII-350 Mhz y sus noches de amor con las compilaciones. Pues no funcionaba bien el cacharrito con su Xfce4 ni ná.

Diré que, sí que tengo cacharrillo nuevo en casa, pero no es el que he puesto arriba.

El de arriba es del curro (beca) de la uni. Aquí todo es debian pero gentoo empieza a causar furor entre los administradores. Dadme un poco de tiempo ...  :Wink: 

En casa tengo un portátil nuevo, mu chulo él. Pero sin la gracia de aquel PII, que se ha quedado mi padre para las cuentas de la comunidad. Lástima de destino para tan fiel compañero.  :Sad:   (voy a llorar)

Una oración por su alma.

Un saludo froomoze.

----------

## LordAckward

 *ToTeX wrote:*   

> Yo he tenido problemas con fluxbox, aparte del comportamiento raro de la slit queria agregar que en mi caso el focus system tambien trabaja mal(a menos que saque la extension Composite).  Cuando hago click en una ventana esta queda con el focus, pero su orden Z no se altera, o sea no queda en el tope. Voy a buscar el patch que se menciona antes a ver que pasa  

 

no olvides contarlo

A mi me pasa lo mismo con el focus, de todas formas saldra en nada la nueva version de fluxbox con los fixes

----------

## gcediel

He hecho dos pruebas con las transparencias. La primera con una Voodoo3, y va lamentablemente mal. La segunda prueba fué con otra tarjeta con chip MX440 (Nvidia) y funciona estupendamente. Es perfectamente utilizable.

Otra cosa es la utilidad que pueda tener ...

----------

## pcmaster

¿Sabéis si se puede instalar XORG sin quitar las XFree? Es por si Xorg da algún problema, poder seguir usando las XFree mientras se soluciona...

--- EDITADO ---

Veo que no... un emerge -pv xorg-x11 devuelve:

AthlonXP root # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree (from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1  -3dfx -3dnow -cjk -debug -debug -dlloader -doc -ipv6 -mmx +nls +pam -sdk -sse -static  70,273 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5   20 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-191  -Xaw3d -debug +truetype +unicode  655 kB 

Total size of downloads: 70,949 kB

Al parecer se bloquean entre ellos...

----------

## episode96

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Sabéis si se puede instalar XORG sin quitar las XFree? Es por si Xorg da algún problema, poder seguir usando las XFree mientras se soluciona...
> 
> 

 

Siempre puedes crear un paquete binario de Xfree con quickpkg para volver a instalárlo rápidamente si algo sale mal. De todos modos no creo que la transición a X.org te de muchos problemas. Sin activar composite, es estable como una roca en mi experiencia.

----------

## artic

Como estable ,es una roca,estoi de acuerdo ,le estuve metiendo caña a saco y no rompe por ningun lado,hasta usando transparencias.

Asi q si dudais por eso no os preocupeis.

Salu2

----------

## c0p0n

Otra más, con Xorg, KDE 3.3 con kwin parcheado y xcompmgr.

Me va bastante bien, dadas las circunstancias de usar un jaqeo reciente para KDE. Lo único q noto es q los menúes se animan muy lentos...

----------

## asph

kcobain: yo tb tengo una i810 en mi portatil, y ademas del parche de i915 tambien tuve que poner otro parche para el mtrr.. no te da errores de overlaps al arrancar X?

a mi ya me funciona bien, aunque esta tarjeta no saca mas de 400 fps  :Razz: 

----------

## kcobain

Si que me suelta algo al levantar las X

```

mtrr: base(0xf0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x400000) boundary

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x80000

```

pero no le he dado mucha importancia, ya que todo funciona bien... por cierto, yo saco unos 1000 ftps con esta tarjetilla....

```

4942 frames in 5.0 seconds = 988.400 FPS

4932 frames in 5.0 seconds = 986.400 FPS

4940 frames in 5.0 seconds = 988.000 FPS

4933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 986.600 FPS

```

¿donde puedo encontrar el parche ese? probarlo nunca esta mal...  :Razz: 

----------

## asph

se discute el mtrr-fix en ESTE post

de verdad sacas 1000 fps? usas el dri del kernel (i915) no?

puedes pegar la parte de modulos de tu xorg.conf?

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## kcobain

Ok, thx...esta tarde te pego todo lo relativo a la configuración de la tarjeta, que ahora ando en el curro y no tengo el portatil a mano, pero si te puedo decir que uso el i915 del kernel.

Salu2.

----------

## asph

yo lo tengo asi:

```

Section "Module"

 Load "dbe"

  Subsection "extmod"

   Option "omit xfree86-dga"

  EndSubSection

 Load "type1"

 Load "xtt"

 Load "glx"

 Load "dri"

End Section

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier "My Monitor"

 Option "DPMS" "true"

 HorizSync 31.5 - 82.0 

 VertRefresh 80-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier "Intel i810"

 Driver "i810"

 VideoRam "16384"

 Chipset "852GM/855GM"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Esto es lo mas relevante en cuanto al video.. uso una resolución de 1024x768 a 24bits.. como ves solo tiene 16 mbs de video (compartida con la ram).. supongo que para un portatil de 12'1 pensaron que era suficiente  :Razz: 

----------

## kcobain

Aqui va el xorg.conf....

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

#       VideoRam     32768

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "AGPMode"           "4"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "True"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Y la parte del kernel...

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                           

    <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support        

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

  < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                           

  <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G, 915G                 

      

```

Suerte....

----------

## asph

creo que tu tienes 32mbs de memoria video, y yo 16..

----------

## kcobain

Que va... estas tarjetas solo tienen 1 mb de memoria (no llega) y el resto es memoria compartida, además si te fijas tengo comentada esa linea, normalmente lo tenia como tu, configurado con 16 mb y los resultados en el glxgears eran los mismos, lo cambie solo por hacer una prueba...

----------

## asph

bueno, en la bios me pone VGA memory: 16MB

ya sabia que eran compartidas.. simplemente pensaba que tu tenias el doble de memoria  :Razz: 

entonces porque tu sacas el doble de FPS? alguna idea?

----------

## psm1984

con una profundiadas de color de 16 bits pueden cambiar mucho los resultados, asi que comparar primero eso.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kcobain

Hasta hace poco tenia que usar un parche que habia para el chipset 855 con el que aumentaba la memoria compartida a 16mb, sino no podia usar mas de 800x600.....  ahora actualizé la bios y ya no me hace falta dicho parche...

Bueno... mas xorg.conf

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## asph

yo uso 24 bits.. >)

tras poner las opciones de fastwrite y pageflip del agpart han subido un poco.. hasta 580 FPS mas o menos

(lo que mola es poner el glxgears en un escritorio virtual, y cambiarte a otro (es decir, sin que se vea el glxgears).. los fps llegan a 3500 FPS con mi tarjeta xDDD)

[edit]

que te muestra glxinfo? a mi me sale esto:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM 20040528 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x3e 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

----------

## kcobain

uhmm... aun asi te sigo ganando   :Very Happy:   .... que procesador tienes? io uso un centrino de estos a 1.4... pero no me cuadra para tal diferencia de fps... incluso me acuerdo que si seguia jugando con las opciones del xorg consiguia subirlo un poco... creo que conseguí llegar hasta los 1050 o un poco mas, pero se me volvió un tanto inestable.... jejeje, asi que me conformo con esto para mover el tuxracer

----------

## kcobain

pues ahi va....

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM 20040528 x86

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1,

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x3e 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

----------

## asph

acabo de ver en los logs que las opciones de fastwrite y pageflip las ignora porque no las acepta la tarjeta.. supongo que la ganancia sera por las extensiones render y composite

alguien sabe donde sacar una lista de todas las extensiones y modulos (dga, int10, glx, dri, etc) que se pueden cargar que explique bien que hace cada uno? he mirado en la documentacion y en x.org pero no lo encuentro  :Sad: 

que resolucion maxima puedes poner? a mi no me acepta mas de 1024x768, aunque en la documentacion pone que el driver i810 puede hacer hasta 1600x1200 (supongo que seran los chipsets nuevos con mas memoria)

----------

## kcobain

Con el xorg 6.7.0 tambien tenia estos rendimientos de FPS.. y no tenia las extensiones render y composite... 

Y sobre la resolución he llegado a ponerla a 1400x1050 (lo máximo que acepta el monitor de mi portatil(, aunque necesitaba de un programilla externo:

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier/

----------

## asph

yo tengo un centrino 1,5ghz y 512 ddr ram, aunque la grafica me coje 16  :Wink: 

es un acer travelmate 370

he probado el programa 855resolution, pero no arrancan las X si cambio el mode a 1280x1024 o 1400x1050,  :Razz: 

----------

## kcobain

Uhmm... pues no te se decir yo si que lo arranque bien, lo puse hace tiempo, pero volvi a dejarlo a 1280x1024 porque a 1400 era demasiado pequeño... xD

¿que resolución te llega a aguantar el monitor?

----------

## asph

es un lcd de portatil 12'1, maximo 1024x768 creo  :Sad: 

----------

## Membris

Bueno, al fin me he decidido a dar el paso, a pesar de tener una Radeon 7000 de 64Mb, y nada más empezar he tenido problemas   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bueno espero que sean cosas tontas en las que no haya caído, el caso es que después de empaquetar mi xfree me pongo a compilar el nuevo xorg tal y como dice el howto y me devuelve esto:

```
root@localhost membris # emerge =xorg-x11-6.8.0

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "xorg".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@localhost membris # emerge xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the virtual/x11 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

Y he actualizado el portage esta misma mañana, qué puede ocurrir?

En su día me leí esta rama y creo que no recuerdo nada que estuviera relacionado con mi problema. Si sirve de algo el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords no existía en mi sistema, es más tampoco existía el directorio /etc/portage.

Estoy perdido!

EDITO: he probado a poner el nombre completo del ebuild actual pero me devuelve este mensaje, no quiero instalarlo con accept_keywords, pero tengo bien el archivo package.keywords :S

```
root@localhost membris # emerge =xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## Membris

 *Membris wrote:*   

> Bueno, al fin me he decidido a dar el paso, a pesar de tener una Radeon 7000 de 64Mb, y nada más empezar he tenido problemas  
> 
> Bueno espero que sean cosas tontas en las que no haya caído, el caso es que después de empaquetar mi xfree me pongo a compilar el nuevo xorg tal y como dice el howto y me devuelve esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

EDITO 2: Creo que ya lo he solucionado y realmente sí que era algo muy tonto, aunque creo que es fácil de caer, por si acaso a alguien más le ocurre si quiere instalar xorg actualmente, lo único que he hecho ha sido cambiar en /etc/portage/package.keywords la línea =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0 por =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1.

Ya sé que es una tontería y que gran parte de la gentooza lo hubiera obviado, pero yo aún tengo estos lapsus a veces   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psm1984

Actualizado   :Wink: .

----------

## cpasoft

 *kcobain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y sobre la resolución he llegado a ponerla a 1400x1050 (lo máximo que acepta el monitor de mi portatil(, aunque necesitaba de un programilla externo:
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier/

 

¿Tu pantalla tft del portatil es capaz de mostrar una resolución de 1400x1050   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ? ¿¿ o te genera un desplazamiento virtual ??...

Me explico, mi portatil (15" TFT) sólo me admite una resolución máxima de 1024x768, aunque si enchufo un monitor externo la puedo externder creo a 1600x1200, pero para monitor externo. Me interesaría poder hackear de alguna manera la pantalla para que me admitiera 1280x1024 o similar... y cuando tu has dicho eso... poss....   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos...   :Wink: 

----------

## Membris

Bueno, acabo de instalar con rotundo éxito xorg y es alucinante  :Smile: 

La verdad es que a pelo y con la aceleración 3D activada igual es cosa mía pero me resulta más ligero que xfree.

En cuanto activo las sombras el consumo de CPU se me dispara un poquitín, del 0-3% habitual al 10% aproximadamente, pero supongo que es lógico.

De momento de las ventanas transparentes me olvido porque si es muy grande simlemente se me arrastra el ordenador, ahora voy a probar a poner transparente sólo el gkrellm y la barra de tareas.

Por si sirve de algo tengo una Radeon 7000 (64Mb), AMD Athlon 2200+ XP y 768Mb DDR RAM  :Wink: 

----------

## kcobain

perdona cpasoft, no me habia dado cuenta de tu mensaje... pues si, mi pantalla del portatil aguanta navitamente una resolución de 1400x1050, es un dell 500m con una pantalla XWGTDFASGAX+,   :Very Happy:  , vamos, que se ve muy bien, me costó un poco mas pero me alegro  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## krawek

alguien ha tenido problemas de manchas cuando se mueve el scroll? son como rayas en la pantalla en cualquier lugar

----------

## Membris

 *krawek wrote:*   

> alguien ha tenido problemas de manchas cuando se mueve el scroll? son como rayas en la pantalla en cualquier lugar

 

Eso ocurre cuando tu gráfica está soportando una carga de proceso muy alta (no tiene porque estar el procesador a tope) o cuando el core está sobrecalentado.

Esos suelen ser los mayores motivos pero también se puede deber a que no está bien insertada en el AGP y otras razones pero son más rebuscadas.

Comprueba si te ocurre cuando le metes mucha caña al sistema, a mí por ejemplo me ocurre cuando abro muchas pestañas seguidas en el Mozilla..

----------

## alexlm78

Hasta ahora todo bajo control. ahora la configuracion general.

les cuento luego.

bye

----------

## jBilbo

Las X.Org 6.8.0-r1 ya son estables en Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## navegante

Maldición y yo que acabo de hacer un emerge -uD world y me he instalado la release 2 de 6.7, voy a probarlo este fin a ver que tal. Saludos y gracias por el aviso.

----------

## -RdX-

Alguien ha probado las estables con los drivers binarios de ati?, he leido que no van muy bien. la han hecho estable sabiendo que las ati no funcionan bien con sus drivers binarios?

Y ya aprovecho, alguien lo ha probao con los drivers abiertos aunque no tenga soporte opengl?, sobre todo con tarjetas superiores a la 9200

----------

## Sertinell

Yo tnego xorg-6.8 sin aceleracion 3D por qe tengouna 9600 SE, y a mi me va mejor qe la 6.7.0 sin aceleracion 3D, total tampoco juego casi

----------

## jBilbo

 *-RdX- wrote:*   

> Alguien ha probado las estables con los drivers binarios de ati?, he leido que no van muy bien. la han hecho estable sabiendo que las ati no funcionan bien con sus drivers binarios?

 

Yo los he probado. Cuelgue total, no funcionan.

De hecho, los ati-drivers ya tienen como dependencia obligatoria a una versión inferior a la 6.8, porque saben que no funcionan con las 6.8.

Por otro lado no me parece mal que pasen a estable la 6.8 aunque los ati-drivers no funcionen bien... si no se espavila ATI es cosa suya y no nos podemos quedar estancados en versiones esperando a que les de la gana de sacar una versión compatible... es una de las muchas cosas malas que tiene el software propietario.

----------

## kcobain

Apareció una nota de prensa de ATI hace poco diciendo que querian espabilarse mucho en el soporte ATI en linux... ya veremos hasta que punto es cierto   :Confused: 

----------

## wel

Pues a mi me da un problemilla el xcompmgr.

Lo inicio con gnome-session y antes de los demás componentes de gnome (para evitar unos problemillas con el panel). Resulta que cuando he ido a hacer logout ¡se colgó!

¿A alguien le ha pasado lo mismo?

----------

## torres

hola,

lo primero decir que el tutorial es muy bueno y los comentarios de debajo matizando me han ayudado mucho.

mi problema es a la hora de usar las transparencias y demás y cargar la extensión xcompmgr, cuando muevo las pantallas y demás pues me chupa de CPU del tipo 80%, mi duda es que si eso no deberia comerselo la tarjeta gráfica? o soy yo, que espero mucho de mi máquina

por último,tengo un pIV a 2.0, 256 de RAM, y una nvidia geforce2 400MX de 64 MB,

muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo

----------

## falamo

 *kcobain wrote:*   

> Apareció una nota de prensa de ATI hace poco diciendo que querian espabilarse mucho en el soporte ATI en linux... ya veremos hasta que punto es cierto  

 

He buscado la nota de prensa que comentas y no veo nada, estaba interesado en saber que les queda par aponerse con los drivers de las mobility, en especial de la 9600.

----------

## German3D

```
root@linux / # transset .5

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

unknown_program:  unable to open display ':0.0'

Bad arguments

Segmentation fault

```

Que ocurre ? Tengo Xorg 6.8.0-r1

----------

## German3D

Vale ya lo consegui ... Pero es normal que parezca que tengo una grafica de 1 mb ? O_O

Va todo lentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo vamos al moverlas quiero decir ademas de problemas de redibujado

54|u2

PD Me funciono siguiendo www.http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Tranparency

----------

